# Quick release and single speed/fixed bikes



## l4dva (19 Jun 2012)

Quick question....

Can quick release skewer be used on the rear wheel of a fixed/single speed bike?

They all seem to come with the traditional bolt type of axel, I'm assuming this would make punctures a real pain carrying extra tools etc... Would a quick release work?

Thanks!


----------



## Theseus (19 Jun 2012)

Yes, but it might make it more tricky getting the chain tension right. You lose the option of walking the wheel one side at a time. Just be sure you do it up tight enough to take the force that will be put on it when honking up a hill.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2012)

I use one on my singlespeed bike, no problem.







(As you can see, I bodged it from an old multi-speed bike.) There are little threaded adjusters through the back of the dropouts which can be used to centre the wheel and take up any slack in the chain.

When you think about it, the wheel is no more likely to be pulled loose on a singlespeed bike than if the chain was wrapped around a rear derailleur. I suppose the only difference is that climbing is done in a higher gear so more force is put through the chain then. Having said that, I've climbed short 10% slopes standing up on that bike and despite weighing 15+ stone, I have never pulled the wheel loose.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2012)

QR on a SS is indeed no problem. I've also done fixed on a QR in the dim and distant.
I suspect that it's 'not done' because you're not allowed QR wheels in a velodrome - they'd rip a wooden track to pieces in a crash as the QR lever dug in.


----------



## marzjennings (19 Jun 2012)

I've found QR's do slip on fixed/single speed conversions with track ends and so have used a tug nut to keep the wheel in place (_image of tug nut on horz drop out, not track ends_)...






Recently though switched to a bolt axle and so don't need the tug nut and the tool you need to carry is pretty light weight...






Taking a bolt axle wheel off only takes a few seconds more that QR.


----------



## l4dva (19 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys!!

I've brought myself a langster off gumtree, it had a missing front wheel so I'm going to pop my spare on and use it in the single speed side to start with. The rear tyre looks fine but I was thinking to put a quick release on to save time. I have a small spanner that I could carry tho so not a Hugh deal its just all very new to me. No doubt I'll have more questions soon. I can't wait for my first commute on it next week tho!!

Will post some pictures once I've got my wheel and pedal etc on.... Exciting times


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2012)

marzjennings said:


> I've found QR's do slip on fixed/single speed conversions with track ends and so have used a tug nut to keep the wheel in place (_image of tug nut on horz drop out, not track ends_)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats the problem, if you use a bike with track ends there is a tendency for the axle to get pulled forward, even with a nutted axle its difficult to get the nut tight enough to stop that, it would be even more difficult to get a quick release tight enough, with a bike with drop outs I suspect it would be less of a problem. Getting a nutted axle undone at the roadside isn't a major problem, as long as you haven't leaned hard on the nut in the workshop with a very big spanner. My Pearson is fitted with wheel nuts and I just carry an extra spanner in my tool bag.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2012)

i just keep my nuts tight on fixed with rear drop outs


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Jul 2012)

i think the prejudice against qr with fixed comes from the historic 'banning' of wing-nuts on velodromes. qr systems look a bit like wingnuts, but can be done up much tighter.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> qr systems look a bit like wingnuts, but can be done up much tighter.


But only if you tighten them as QRs rather than as wingnuts! (Apparently, a significant number of people don't grasp how QRs work and try to use the QR lever like a wingnut!)


----------



## l4dva (5 Jul 2012)

I've already suffered one puncture on my single speed, the normal nut and bolt didn't really add much stress when removing the rear wheel so i'm happy to carry a little spanner with me. 

plus the axel looks fixed onto my rear wheel, i wouldn't want to start messing with it

thanks for the input guys!


----------

